# How much do you pay for health Insurance?



## LAS14 (Jun 5, 2021)

I have the kaiser HRA for me and my partner. I was paying $72 per paycheck. But now they raised it to $280 per paycheck! Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 5, 2021)

Call your hr or HROC.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 5, 2021)

I am at store. It sounds like you are being charge for you & 3 folks. Check under target pay and benefits for your plan details.


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 5, 2021)

LAS14 said:


> I have the kaiser HRA for me and my partner. I was paying $72 per paycheck. But now they raised it to $280 per paycheck! Did this happen to anyone else?


Did you change your tobacco use? If you both smoke it adds $60 per person.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jun 5, 2021)

$26.22 for Medical, $2.34 for Vision, $9.54 for Dental, plus $31.25 for the HSA account, so $69.35 in total


----------

